# High Level Running Lights



## OilslickOrwin (3 mo ago)

Anyone know how to remove the lens cover to access the lamp?
There is absolutely no access from inside the van without a major stripdown.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The lens will pull off. might need to use a flat blade to lever it. The link below shows a slot to insert a small flat blade screwdriver in one of the photos.


Amazon.co.uk


----------



## OilslickOrwin (3 mo ago)

Thank you rayc


----------

